# Bosch RA1171 Router Table mounting plate



## mcrmb1 (Jan 4, 2014)

can someone help me figure out what size the Bosch RA1171 Router Table mounting plate is?????????????


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lucky, I would like to save you a lot of grief. I suggest you return the Bosch table and buy the Grizzly T10432 router table. This full size router table is about $160 delivered to your door. The biggest advantage is the mounting plate which accepts PC style guide bushings. (For those building their own table you can purchase this mounting plate for $13 using part number T10432047)

I test as many of the available products as I can and the Bosch/Craftsman table is good for small jobs; not being able to use the guide bushings is a real drawback. The inserts in the Grizzly table are much easier to work with.

You will find I am a huge fan of Bosch products except their router tables which fall way short of the mark.


----------



## mcrmb1 (Jan 4, 2014)

well i got one of the craftsmen one about 3 weeks ago new unopened for 40 dollars off Craigslist but it didn't have bolt pattern for my dewalt 618


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Can you just drill another set of holes to match your router? I have one old plate that has been drilled for 3-4 different routers. Not very pretty but I am the only one that ever sees. Works just as good as the plate I have with one set of holes.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok Lucky, in that case it is hard to go wrong. Remove the sub base plate from your router and use it to mark the hole locations on your mounting plate. Drill and countersink the holes and bolt up your router.


----------



## mcrmb1 (Jan 4, 2014)

That's what I did but the plates plastic and has a lot of holes in it already


----------

